# A little concerned



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

I got my babies (two females) almost two weeks ago, the last week one of them (chocolate) has been looking a lot rounder than the other one and has a slight bulge when she stands up... I can't get a picture because she is still very wary of people, they have a health check at pets at home when my parents are back from holiday early next week... The only reason I noticed is because the other girl (sparkles) is so much slimmer than chocolate, there is a noticeable difference. 

...what are the chances she is pregnant? She came from pets at home so I know it's possible..

Is there anything I need to do to the cage if she is? We have this cage: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/furet-plus-rat-cage-by-ferplast-15988

Also hoping if I can find the receipt the shop will provide some of what I need if she does have babies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

As soon as you can I would try and get a picture, a heavily pregant girl tends to look like shes swallowed an orange a few days before she pops, its a very spherical bulge, but young rats may not show as well as others. I would also try weighing her and her sister every 3 days or so, and look atthere relative weight gain, they are young and growing but if miss chocolate is growing a lot faster then she may be pregnant.

Im assuming from your cage choice and the mention of pets at home your based here in the uk. If so and you have good reson to believe your girl is pregnant (or she has babies) then the store should give you a suitable birthing cage, something like a low leveled cage with small bar soacing upper and plastic tray. If you google a ferplast cerceti 15 that should give you an example, thats what I use. A zoozone style tank with plastic upper can work but I find them restrictive when the babies start moving around. Your furret wouldnt be suitable for the babies until they are older. If you have trouble email or ring head office, this normally works.

Roughly where are you based, if your anywherenear cumbria I might be able to help out a bit.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in London lol so not close to you at all! I'm still working on getting them happy with people! One is fine and comes to you but chocolate is still very wary of people, will try to weigh them both tonight though! 

How often should I weigh them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hm.. Well chocolate is 200grams and sparkles is 160... Quite a difference considering they are from the same litter and sparkles has a considerable amount more to eat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

they're only pregnant for 21 days... so if you consider it's been 14 already and she might have gotten pregnant a few days before you picked her up she is probably ready to pop here soon. You will need to start giving her extra protein like eggs and put her in a separate cage asap.

Putting some links below to help you determine if she is pregnant and then go from there. 


http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/determining_pregnancy.php


[URL="http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/overt_gestational_changes.php"]http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/overt_gestational_changes.php


[URL]http://ratguide.com/breeding/birth/labor_and_birth.php[/URL][/URL]


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

It would look like she is in stage two she definitely wasn't this wide when we got her! Lol she has a corner she likes and doesn't like anything else in there not even her cosy bag I made them which she loves when she is out of the cage! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Would I be better off taking them for their check sooner rather than later? 

....she has just pulled the bed over to her spot and pulley the flap that closes it out flat and it pawing and fussing with it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Those are from today...

The next ones are when we first got her..









...we could see the outlines of her legs under her fur when we first got her...I can't now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes like I said she will be having those babes in the next week, if she is pregnant, maybe just days and she will likely get aggressive so get her into a new cage for birthing before it's too late.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Should the vet at pets at home be able to tell me if she is? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes she is looking preggers. If you can get a picture of her like this. That would help us tell more. I would say looking at those photos she is pregnant.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes I'm sure they'd be able to tell. It's worth going in just in case and like isamurat said they will probably give you a cage to keep her in.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

She is different to her sister... Her sister sees a camera she wants to eat it... Chocolate sees it and she hides! Lol 

Trying to work out if I have anything she can go in tonight... If she's almost ready to drop she won't want her sister annoying her... I remember being 9 months pregnant! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes and the problem is humans don't eat other humans babies because they're mad lol you do not want that on your shoulders. If you have a 10 gal fish tank with a topper that will do. as long as she isn't much of a chewer a cat carrier will do just keep an eye on her. Please read those links I sent you it will tell you everything you need to know to be prepared for this.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Also once she goes into labor since she doesn't know you that well she might bite you so you do not want to mess with her or the babes after that. Give her about 24 hours after she gives birth to mess with her.


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Would a travel box be ok? It's what I will take them to pah in tomorrow evening... It just doesn't let much light in... She's not really climbing or running around much at the moment anyway


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/small-animal-carrier-large-by-savic-36493

That's our travel box. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

No that won't be big enough


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Would only have been for tonight... Am in bed now anyway lol 

Will get them both seen tomorrow (hopefully)! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well the vet seems to think its likely that she's pregnant, she thinks I should have about a week before I need to separate them, but if I notice milk being produced or any other signs (she listed a few) then separate her sooner. 

pah have given me a cage that I have to return once they are out back in my main cage! They were very helpful and apologetic! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

How is she doing? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

She seems ok ....no babies yet though. Have a separate cage for her to go into in the next few days if I need to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Any sign of babies?


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

No am starting to wonder if she is :s will weigh her again today though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, lets hope she's not. That would be a load off your back!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

Would make my life a lot easier if she wasn't! But am prepared for if she is lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

When I held her earlier she had a bump that moved :s 

Am getting very confused. 

Was assured at pah that no boys were in her tank so she would have fallen pregnant at the breeders which means she should had them about a week ago...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chezzy85 (Jun 7, 2013)

We have had them for about 25 days now :s


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

